# Needs moar video-converter-softwarez. >>



## Felidire (Mar 29, 2009)

My camera saves recordings as "QuickTime Movie" format, I want to be able to convert them to mpeg or avi (or something).
Does anyone know of a good video converter (without lolwatermark) that I could download?

I've never really been successful with finding converters and such.


----------



## Werty (Mar 29, 2009)

I never have much luck with video converter software either. :\

I've heard of this thing called Videora which specializes in iPod conversations, but I'm pretty sure it can do other things. It works without watermarking.

Another thing you could do, which I find easier, is to take a video editor software (like Sony Vegas, which is what I use), put your Quicktime movie in there, and then render it as any other type of movie file. Of course, Vegas costs money, but if you have your resources, then... ;)


----------



## Felidire (Mar 29, 2009)

Yea i've always just googled random ones > Downloaded, installed, tried, removed > rinse & repeat x 20 > give up. I found a random one this time, which converts the first 50% of the movie only, no water marks. I'll probably be able to get away with recording for say 3 minutes, then record my ass for the last 3.


That could work, i'll look into it.
thanks~


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 29, 2009)

FFmpeg is good, and wikipedia says it can be compiled under Windows and OSX.  A few minutes of looking for binaries turns up this; it's a command-line tool, though, and I'm not sure you'd be familiar with those.  There might be some sort of GUI thing slapped onto it available somewhere, but I have no idea.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 29, 2009)

http://worldtv.com/blog/guides_tutorials/flv_converter.php

Its a tutorial for a Flash video converter, but works for just about any video file type. It works, and it doesn't put a water mark on things either. It should be able to convert your file type with ease. The downloads are near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 29, 2009)

Why the hell do things have to be so complicated?


----------



## Vyraura (Apr 1, 2009)

If all else fails, floola converts almost all filetypes into m4a (yet to see it fail to) and a few other types, assuming you have an ipod. You just have to download floola and the little add-on, which is linked to in the 'tools' menu if you download it (from floola.com, obviously). It takes about 1-5 minutes depending on the filesize (took about 10 minutes for a 2 gig one).


----------



## Felidire (Apr 1, 2009)

I managed to find something called "Prism Video Converter" which, (despite my anti-virus yelling at it), worked perfectly well. Which reminds me... me being an idiot. xD

s.atk: 252, spd: 252.
IV's: 31 s.atk & spd.
@Choice scarf

Good for cheap laughs.


----------

